# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > سوال: چگونگی نسبت دادن واکنش به کلید tab یا واکنش به انتخاب شدن یا از انتخاب خارج شدن به یک gtkeventbox

## hootan

سلام من میخواهم که کاری کنم که در مثال زیر با کلید tabیا کلیدهای نشانگر میان دو برچسب label و l2 جابجا شوم 
من در مثال زیر از gtkeventbox  استفاده کردم به عبارتی میخواهم وقتی روی یک برچسب با موس کلید شد حالت نقطه چینی که اطراف یک کلید شکل میگیرد و با زدن space میتوان آن را کلید کرد ایجاد شود
نمیدانم شاید من اشتباه مفهوم focus  را فهمیده ام اگر میشود راهنمایی کنید.
ممنون
    #include <iostream>
  #include <gtk/gtk.h>
   
  using namespace std;
  static void dest(GtkWidget *win,gpointer dade)
  {
      gtk_main_quit();
  }
  static gboolean vared_shod(GtkWidget *wid,GdkEventFocus *event,GtkLabel *lab);
  static gboolean kharej_shod(GtkWidget *wid,GdkEventFocus *event,GtkLabel *lab);
  int main( int argc,
            char *argv[] )
  {
      GtkWidget *window,*vb;
      GtkWidget *event_box,*ev2;
      GtkWidget *label,*l2;
   
      gtk_init (&argc, &argv);
   
      window = gtk_window_new (GTK_WINDOW_TOPLEVEL);
   
      gtk_window_set_title (GTK_WINDOW (window), "Event Box");
      gtk_widget_set_size_request (window, 110, 100);
   
      g_signal_connect (G_OBJECT (window), "destroy",
                            G_CALLBACK (dest), NULL);
   
      gtk_container_set_border_width (GTK_CONTAINER (window), 10);
      vb=gtk_vbox_new(TRUE,10);
      gtk_container_add (GTK_CONTAINER (window), vb);
      /* Create two EventBox and add it to our vb */
   
      event_box = gtk_event_box_new ();
      gtk_box_pack_start_defaults(GTK_BOX(vb),event_box)  ;
      gtk_widget_show (event_box);
      /**/
      ev2 = gtk_event_box_new ();
      gtk_box_pack_start_defaults(GTK_BOX(vb),ev2);
      gtk_widget_show (ev2);
      /* Create a two label */
   
      label = gtk_label_new ("Click here 1");
      gtk_container_add (GTK_CONTAINER (event_box), label);
      gtk_widget_show (label);
      /**/
      l2 = gtk_label_new ("Click here 2");
      gtk_container_add (GTK_CONTAINER (ev2), l2);
   
      /* And bind an action to it */
      gtk_widget_set_events (event_box, GDK_FOCUS_CHANGE_MASK);
      g_signal_connect (G_OBJECT (event_box), "focus-in-event",
                            G_CALLBACK (vared_shod),(gpointer) label);
      g_signal_connect (G_OBJECT (event_box), "focus-out-event",
                            G_CALLBACK (kharej_shod),(gpointer) label );
                            /**/
      gtk_widget_set_events (event_box, GDK_FOCUS_CHANGE_MASK);
      g_signal_connect (G_OBJECT (event_box), "focus-in-event",
                            G_CALLBACK (vared_shod), (gpointer) l2);
      g_signal_connect (G_OBJECT (event_box), "focus-out-event",
                            G_CALLBACK (kharej_shod), (gpointer) l2);
      /* Yet one more thing you need an X window for ... */
   
      gtk_widget_realize (event_box);
      gdk_window_set_cursor (event_box->window, gdk_cursor_new (GDK_HAND1));
      /**/
      gtk_widget_realize (ev2);
      gdk_window_set_cursor (ev2->window, gdk_cursor_new (GDK_HAND2));
      gtk_widget_show_all (window);
      if((GTK_WIDGET_FLAGS (event_box) & GTK_CAN_FOCUS) != 0)
       cout<<"can focus"<<endl;
      gtk_main ();
   
      return 0;
  }
  static gboolean vared_shod(GtkWidget *wid,GdkEventFocus *event,GtkLabel *lab)
  {
      gtk_label_set_text(lab,"vared shod");
      return FALSE;
  }
  static gboolean kharej_shod(GtkWidget *wid,GdkEventFocus *event,GtkLabel *lab)
  {
       gtk_label_set_text(lab,"kharej shod");
      return FALSE;
  }

----------

